# Source Perrier - age or info?



## stdunbar (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got a greenish bottle that apparently expresses that the folks in Connecticut were living well even before the 1900's.  The bottom has "Source Perrier" and the mold mark goes up to the (sorry for the wrong terms) top of the neck but below the "head".  Any thoughts as to the age?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scott, that is a Perrier Sparkeling Water bottle, late 1800s. You can still buy it in any store that sell beer.[]


----------

